# Megasonic Movements - Repairability



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi

My understanding is that a problem with the micromotor of an f720Hz movement is going to be irreparable as spares are not to be found.

What I would like to know is how reperable is the rest of the movement?

Thanks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The main issues are:

1) Broken or dislodged coil on the circuit board

2) Broken, "sticky" or dry micromotor on the tuning fork

Both parts (circuit board and tuning fork) are unobtainable. The rest of the movement is easy to service  .


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> The main issues are:
> 
> 1) Broken or dislodged coil on the circuit board
> 
> ...


And there speaketh the master of all things electric and electronic. :notworthy: on a more serious note parts for these are rarer than hens teeth.


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

So buying a dead Megasonic for spares probably doesn't make sense as it's likely to be the bits you might need which don't work.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

global said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> So buying a dead Megasonic for spares probably doesn't make sense as it's likely to be the bits you might need which don't work.


Correct.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> 2) Broken, "sticky" or dry micromotor on the tuning fork
> 
> Both parts (circuit board and tuning fork) are unobtainable. The rest of the movement is easy to service  .


Game over.... :swoon2:

I had this issue , infact the micromotor was missing (although the guy who sold it to me claimed he had dropped it !).

cheers Neil


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

I nearly forgot , here's a picture of my one - really lovely to wear and kept fantastic time.... :thumbup:










cheers Neil


----------

